# Backyard Baby :)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I recieved an email last night from smallvic asking me to call and pick up a little black and white girl a lovely woman found in her backyard. The woman was unable to keep her since she has 2 cats, a bouvier and a predatory Jack Russell and a very very busy life. She works for WSPA Canada (World Society for the Protection of Animals). She found the contact info for smallvic and called her in a panic.
I spoke to her this morning and she just dropped off the girl a short while ago.
Milly is actually a young agouti hooded (7 weeks?) who we assume someone "let free".
Most likely the typical "Get THAT thing out of my house! Its a rat, just let it go!"

Since Bradley taught my girl Rennie how to relate to other rats and to love and then left her, she's been a lonely but a sweet changed girl. I think she may just accept a Mini-Me in her life gladly.  If not she will go into the Baby Cage.

Milly's a lean little thing









And she is ALL girl...stop to eat that tasty carrot? No way!









I have things to see...









Places to check out...









My first hammie to sit in









Mmmmm...lab blocks!









And I managed to catch something that we often spend ages trying for and sometimes never succeed...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So Sweet!

Her and Rennie (it is Rennie, right?) can exchange yard-stories!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Grooming is easy for me to photograph with Zinc... I have about 20 pics of her doing it on my website! Flash isn't enough to stop her XD Cutie though <3


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

so is this the new trend?

do we all need to go out & capture a hooded rat from the wild?

Since I am living in the suburbia in-between from city to country rural so I guess I could go across the tracks & look for a hoodie from the hood.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

XDDD A hoodie from the hood. -giggles- Every brother needs a hood...


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

Looked in my yard, but couldn't find one 

She's really pretty, and lucky that she found her way to you


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

awww such a cute face!!!! ahhg!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> Grooming is easy for me to photograph with Zinc... I have about 20 pics of her doing it on my website!


i think she was referring to the *drumroll* RAT TONGUE!  sometimes you get lucky, but it is definitely a little harder to get a cute tongue shot.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

awww that is such an adorable little ratty! absolutely adorale!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

What a sweet baby!


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Weird. The girl I got my latest four from said her friend found an agouti hooded on High Street here in Columbus.


----------

